# Softener



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have noticed as of late that maybe some of our language is not what it should be.....we have many new members and possibly they are not aware that we ask everyone refrain from vulgarities. Disguise your language at least. For those who are not aware, Haytalk was recently sold and a major reason the new owner purchased this site was the civility of the site. It's always the little things that causes one to stray......PLEASE be mindful.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad you brought this up Mike.

I like to refer people to discussions that make sense, discussions they can use. Some times I do not send someone a link because of the language not being PG. We have to remember that readers may have children looking over their shoulder or have printed out something from here to give a hired hand.

When I was a teacher it was hard to get a forum approved for students to view because of the language, and even typing to disguise language.

When we reply to any discussion we represent more than just out opinion, we represent this forum. each other and the owners.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I realize this is probably bwcause of what I posted in kybroncos post. Didnt realize I used yhe a** word til I reread. I see it was changed. Thanks and sorry for doing that. Sometimes I just get a bit hot when thinking about things that make me mad. Wont happen again. Sorry mike.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I realize this is probably bwcause of what I posted in kybroncos post. Didnt realize I used yhe a** word til I reread. I see it was changed. Thanks and sorry for doing that. Sometimes I just get a bit hot when thinking about things that make me mad. Wont happen again. Sorry mike.


Ontario, its not just one individual that has not been quite as aware about their posting language but several of us. Do not feel like you are being singled out as you are not nor was that the intent. I sometimes will change a word in someone's post as a polite way of saying to be a little more aware. We have just gotten a little more loose here recently than we normally do. You do a good job with your posting interaction.....please continue to do so.

Best Regards, Mike.


----------

